# Need someone to make t-shirts for me



## Marmulak (Jun 17, 2009)

I live in Southern California, in Santa Monica. I want to find a cheap local company who will print about 300-500 t-shirts for me; the color of the t-shirt will be white and I want them in different sizes (S, M, and L). I already have my design, which is a simple 3 color (black, red, green) picture that will be placed in front of the t-shirt. It will not cover the whole front.

Can anyone recommend a place for me to look into? Most of the companies that I have found aren't located locally and charge a lot. Can anyone help me please!

Thank you!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I can't help you much as I'm on the east coast, but maybe you could post more about what you are looking for. Are you looking for a screen printer, 3 color vinyl, heat transfer??? Dimensions of your design, is it already in vector format??

Good luck!!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Please see your PM !


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

Marmulak said:


> I live in Southern California, in Santa Monica. I want to find a cheap local company who will print about 300-500 t-shirts for me; the color of the t-shirt will be white and I want them in different sizes (S, M, and L). I already have my design, which is a simple 3 color (black, red, green) picture that will be placed in front of the t-shirt. It will not cover the whole front.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place for me to look into? Most of the companies that I have found aren't located locally and charge a lot. Can anyone help me please!
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,

I'd love to help with your printing needs. If you would like a quote or have any questions please contact me at [email protected]

Thanks and good luck,

Justin Rodriguez
[email protected]


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be your huckleberry
Send me an e-mail


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

we can provide you with the service you need at an affordable rate. we are a DTG printer. Email me from our site www.teeburn.com for direct quote. I tried your PMB but it is full.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Marmulak said:


> I live in Southern California, in Santa Monica. I want to find a cheap local company who will print about 300-500 t-shirts for me; the color of the t-shirt will be white and I want them in different sizes (S, M, and L). I already have my design, which is a simple 3 color (black, red, green) picture that will be placed in front of the t-shirt. It will not cover the whole front.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place for me to look into? Most of the companies that I have found aren't located locally and charge a lot. Can anyone help me please!
> 
> Thank you!


Try SpreadingInk.com or SpeedWear.com, they are both in So Cal.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Does a DTG printer work well with a garment that is 91 cotton 9 stretch?


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I would definitely contact one of the LOCAL printers that Rodney posted. DTG printers, such as myself, will probably not be able to match the price of screen printer with the numbers you have (in other words, traditional screen printing should be less).

If you want more contacts around the L.A. area, shoot me a PM and I'll send you the names of some folks we work with.

Eric


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We are located in NY but you may find our prices very reasonable. 

You can follow the link in my signature for our website with pricing information.

If we can help in any way please let me know.


----------

